# looking for a coding job



## Franni  (Oct 6, 2009)

I have my CPC for over a year and am ready to put it to use either virtual or in an office. 
I am from New Albany MS.  I am looking for work around that area.


----------



## RNCPC0709 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Fran, 

I'm here in NC but a great website to check out is www.indeed.com

Appears they pull from several different sites....had a lot of luck with them


----------

